# Turbo my butt.....



## inkjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Have a 6 and a half pound butt that will be going into the Egg on Sunday. Planning on running hot and fast. Anybody got a guess on time? Please no "you go by internal temp not time" comments.....I am well aware of that. The reason I am asking is for planning purposes. Hoping to have dinner at 4:30 or so. Don't want to roll out of bed at 3 a.m. to get it started only to have it get done in 4 hours and have to keep it in a crock pot.......Thanks for any and all input.....unless of course your comment was "you go by internal temp" not time......then well......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2015)

How hot is hot? Bone in or boneless?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2015)

I did a 8.6 butt at 300 in 6 hours.

Don't go my IT, probe tender


----------



## kabibble22 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm planning on doing the same thing tomorrow.  I've got an 8.5# butt that I'll cook at 275 - 300 on my Weber Kettle.  Starting at 7 AM, hope to be eating by 5.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd put it on by 7am and run at 300°.  It should be done between 1 and 2 and then will easily stay hot wrapped in foil in a cooler until it's time to pull and eat. I usually plan on 6-7 hours on the smoker to get to 195°-205°, and then a 1-2 hour rest. This timing hasn't failed me yet. Whatever you do, don't skip the rest period!


----------



## kabibble22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> I'd put it on by 7am and run at 300°. It should be done between 1 and 2 and then will easily stay hot wrapped in foil in a cooler until it's time to pull and eat. I usually plan on 6-7 hours on the smoker to get to 195°-205°, and then a 1-2 hour rest. This timing hasn't failed me yet. Whatever you do, don't skip the rest period!


Curious... do you cook in foil at all to get that kind of cook time?


----------



## phatbac (Jul 17, 2015)

Something i found that speeds up the process....get you about 3-4 hours of smoke at 300-325 degrees then put in a pan (or start in a pan) and add some apple juice and apple cider vinegar to the pan and foil it. at 325 should be done in another hour or two tops and so tender and moist! 

that's how i finish a rush cook and still have good eats.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 17, 2015)

phatbac said:


> Something i found that speeds up the process....get you about 3-4 hours of smoke at 300-325 degrees then put in a pan (or start in a pan) and add some apple juice and apple cider vinegar to the pan and foil it. at 325 should be done in another hour or two tops and so tender and moist!
> 
> that's how i finish a rush cook and still have good eats.
> 
> ...


Thought that "turboing" it you could avoid the whole foil thing? Or do you foil/juice for flavor and the moisture?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 17, 2015)

kabibble22 said:


> Curious... do you cook in foil at all to get that kind of cook time?


Nope. I only foil after its off the heat and resting. I've tried all the "tricks" and "secrets", but wouldn't you know it, what works best for me is the most simple approach. All I had to do was crank the heat up and I've gotten consistent cook times with no stall and more importantly, really delicious pulled pork. And it's soooooo easy!!


----------



## phatbac (Jul 17, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Thought that "turboing" it you could avoid the whole foil thing? Or do you foil/juice for flavor and the moisture?


I do the foil and juice/vinegar to speed up the cooking time and retain the moisture. I saw someone on tv do it and so i tried it and it cooks much faster and seems to make it really moist and tender. i do let it smoke for to give the flavor and if my pit isn't hot enough i will throw it in the oven to finish it.


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 17, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Thought that "turboing" it you could avoid the whole foil thing? Or do you foil/juice for flavor and the moisture?


You can avoid foiling at 300 as there is no stall at that temp. I still do foil mine at 300 when the IT is around 170 but that is because I like the finished product and the juice that is captured.


----------



## kabibble22 (Jul 20, 2015)

As a follow-up, I had a successful smoke on Saturday.  Got the butt on at 7:30, and tried to maintain as close to 300 as possible.  I hit an IT of 203 right around 2:45, then wrapped in foil and put in a 170 degree oven for a few hours to wait for dinner.  Came out awesome, super juicy.  Everyone at the party raved about it.  Unfortunately, I was so busy that day, I only remembered to snap two pictures. Here's the piggy after he was all rubbed up:













IMG_20150718_063604.jpg



__ kabibble22
__ Jul 20, 2015






And here he is about 4 hours into the smoke:













IMG_20150718_113530.jpg



__ kabibble22
__ Jul 20, 2015






Ink, hope yours came out well.  Thanks for looking!

-Dan


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Started at 9:15 a.m. at 350*












20150719_091833.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jul 20, 2015





Finished at 2:15, was downright tasty. Left the fat cap on, facing down. Peeled right off prior to shredding it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

20150719_141048.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

That second picture was supposed to go 8n the post above it...


----------



## phatbac (Jul 21, 2015)

Glad yall came out with some delicious Q!

Look great!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

Will be doing a 5 pound 12 oz butt tomorrow. Will be going hot and fast again. Last one came out fantastic.


----------

